# Loud power steering noise.



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Not posted on here much since paying my membership as iv just been enjoying the TT. Not needed any help or advice as its been fairly good to me with only minor issues, including a sticky thermostat and an oil sensor light coming on once in a while even though (and I've checked every Saturday since owning the car!) that the oil is at the correct level.

But tonight iv had a nightmare and I'm fairly devastated. She has started to make a loud hum/drone noise when running that get louder when throttle is applied. And it gets even worse when you turn the wheel.

I'm thinking its power steering related. It's been to dark to check the fluid levels tonight when it happened but what else should I be looking for?! Could it be a belt driven problem?! The pump its self?! Anything else you can think of?

Here is a video...not sure you can make it out to much, but when you're in the car it's a frightening noise...I won't be driving it until its fixed, put it that way. The old GT mountain bike will be getting used from now on!

http://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae16 ... 58C3DB.mp4


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds like the system has no fluid in it! Check for split pipes ect .... don't turn the steering wheel anymore until you check the fluid level.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

So it could be as simple as no fluid?! I would have checked but its pitch black and it's late...don't want to be waling anyone up digging the tools out.

After checking that, should I look for anything else? Like the pump its self being knackered?


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

JAMason said:


> So it could be as simple as no fluid?! I would have checked but its pitch black and it's late...don't want to be waling anyone up digging the tools out.
> 
> After checking that, should I look for anything else? Like the pump its self being knackered?


Yep can very well be. Low power steering fluid can make a horrid noise, often a loud whine/drone and can change frequency when the engine is under different load or lock is applied. So first thing I would do for sure is check your fluid. If that comes up negative then start looking at or around the pipes for any evidence of fluid leaks. Finally you could then check the power steering rack it's self. Paying special attention to the rubber boots (dust caps) on the shafts. Look for condition and any signs of leakage.  Hope that helps man. Cheers


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> JAMason said:
> 
> 
> > So it could be as simple as no fluid?! I would have checked but its pitch black and it's late...don't want to be waling anyone up digging the tools out.
> ...


I will check that tomorrow night if its light enough when I get in from work. The mot threw up one of my tie rod ends needs replacing, I was going to buy that, along with a thermostat as mine jams open once in a whole on pay day. As the rod end attaches to the steering arms and the rack...could that have anything to do with it?

I hope there isn't a power steering leak...can spend HOURS looking for one of those! Cheers for the help this far chaps.

Jack


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi JAMason. Yeah these TT's do love there power steering lines as there are plenty of them! Hopefully it is nothing serious. The tie rod end is the ball joint on the end of the steering arm. They often go but won't produce the sound your hearing nor should they have anything to do with the steering rack it's self. Other than there screwed onto the end of the shaft. So I would say the two issues are separate. Hopefully the sound will go away with a simple power steering fluid change and bleed. That would be my first port of call as well as checking for anything obvious in the light of day. 

Cheers.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok thanks for that. I will check tonight...the cycle to work was nearly a disaster :? Some gherkin in a van clearly didn't check his mirrors and blind spots, nearly wiped me out just out side my office!

Anyway, second question...i dont have the facility to bleed the system my self on my drive, if i just pour some more fluid into the tank (if that is the problem) would i be ok? Or would i need to worry about an air lock of some sort? Best going to a garage and asking for it to get sorted?

Jack


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

JAMason said:


> Ok thanks for that. I will check tonight...the cycle to work was nearly a disaster :? Some gherkin in a van clearly didn't check his mirrors and blind spots, nearly wiped me out just out side my office!
> 
> Anyway, second question...i dont have the facility to bleed the system my self on my drive, if i just pour some more fluid into the tank (if that is the problem) would i be ok? Or would i need to worry about an air lock of some sort? Best going to a garage and asking for it to get sorted?
> 
> Jack


Buy some power steering fluid at the Audi dealer (part no. G 004 000) and just pour it into the reservoir (about 0.5l). Then turn the engine on and wait until it gets to at least 50°C. Check the fluid level, if it's below min, then add some more.

I had the same problem (the noise), which turned out (as I expected) to be leaking steering rack. Ordered one from USA (eBay), hopefully it'll arrive soon.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

brilliant news! I have ordered some fluid already, thought even if its not that thats causing the problem, there would be no harm in checking and topping it up as required! 

Jack


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you think this might be my problem?!










I would say that's fairly dry! :? It's not totally empty though...so would that noise still happen when it's seriously low or does it have to be dryer than a nuns chuff to happen?

What I'm asking is, if I find the leak and fill the fluid back up again will the noise be gone or can I expect something else to be the cause?

Jack


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If fluid is cold top up to min mark as it will rise as it warms. Level is quite critical & only a few mm each way. Cap screwed fully home. 
I haven't got my "Bentley" at present so can't tell you exactly. Run engine & move steering, but only leave at full lock for a few seconds. Hopeful noise will disappear. Check level again once fluid warm.
Hoggy.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

JAMason said:


> Do you think this might be my problem?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jack. So it would appear that low fluid seems to be your problem. Best thing to do is buy some power steering fluid as suggested above and refill, the noise I imagine should go away. If not then you can start looking elsewhere for problems but for the sake of a litre of power steering fluid i would just buy that and refill and turn the wheel to multiple locks with the cap off to help bleed the system and hopefully noise should go away. It's happened to me on a few previously owned cars. One was low fluid with no leaks simple refill sorted it. The other was a power steering pump and the other had a small leak from a power steering line. Hopefully for you it will be a simple refill. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If fluid is cold top up to min mark as it will rise as it warms. Level is quite critical & only a few mm each way. Cap screwed fully home.
> I haven't got my "Bentley" at present so can't tell you exactly. Run engine & move steering, but only leave at full lock for a few seconds. Hopeful noise will disappear. Check level again once fluid warm.
> Hoggy.


As Hoggy says it needs to done when warm remember


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

When what is warm?! The car? The temperature outside or the fluid it's self?! Going to struggle to do it in the warmth as I have no garage and its early January...haha!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jim, Running the engine will obviously run the power steering pump which will warm the fluid & moving steering lock to lock will help raise temp quicker, but don't leave at full lock for more than a few seconds.
Hoggy.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Life saver hoggie! Cheers guys. Will get this sorted on Saturday! 

Jack


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

JAMason said:


> Life saver hoggie! Cheers guys. Will get this sorted on Saturday!  Jack


Hi Jim, Saturday.??  that's 3 days away. I couldn't wait that long.
Hoggy.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

JAMason said:


> When what is warm?! The car? The temperature outside or the fluid it's self?! Going to struggle to do it in the warmth as I have no garage and its early January...haha!


Yeah the car we mean so best thing to do is to go take the car for a little drive to get it warm as this allows the fluid to expand in the chamber thus giving the correct fluid reading when checked but only when the fluid is warm. If that picture was taken from a cold car that hasn't been started for a while then it will always read a little low. So make sure you check it again and when you refill do it after the engine has ran for a bit i.e warm... Hope that helps.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Jim, Running the engine will obviously run the power steering pump which will warm the fluid & moving steering lock to lock will help raise temp quicker, but don't leave at full lock for more than a few seconds.
> Hoggy.


Haha what he said


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> JAMason said:
> 
> 
> > Life saver hoggie! Cheers guys. Will get this sorted on Saturday!  Jack
> ...


I'm not driving it! I cycle to work, walk to the shops and have people over mine this weekend... I have no need for my car for the next week or so! So it can wait until I have time, it won't get driven until there is fluid in the tank! Lol. 
Jack


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jack, Sorry for calling you Jim. 
Hoggy.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Jack, Sorry for calling you Jim.
> Hoggy.


It's ok Steve, don't worry about it 8) 
David


----------

